# maglite 6d rop



## exodus125 (Dec 3, 2008)

can you use alkalines for this? how long will the runtime be?


----------



## Crenshaw (Dec 3, 2008)

you can, but alkalines suffer from voltage sag, they will not be able to handle the amount of current demanded by the bulb, so it WILL light up, but it will get dim very quickly, and thus, pointless. a 6 pack of eneloops or any other Nimh Rechargable, and some D "convertors" either eneloop brand or 

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.3228

will suffice. Note though, that you might want to buy a spacer of some kind, because the Negative contact on those convertors are to small for the MAG spring to contact

Crenshaw


----------



## exodus125 (Dec 3, 2008)

I know the 6aa to 2D work well, but how would that be set up on a 6d? I wouldnt get 36AA's to run the bulb would I? I also have some 2D mags (LED) and was thinking about maybe using those as the ROP and keeping the 6d mag with maybe a malkoff drop in, still waiting for my wife to ask me what I want for Christmas....

I ordered some aa to d adapters from KD, as well as a metal reflector and I already have a UCL lense. My idea was to try out the ROP in both the 6D and the 2D, but seems to me it would be a better idea to keep the 6D as is or witha drop in from Malkoff. Too bad I cant stick the bulb that came with the 2D led mag into the 6d mag for now at least.


----------



## Crenshaw (Dec 3, 2008)

the battery adaptor i was talking about simply makes 1AA battery into a 1D size....so you can still put in only 6 into a 6D sized light...

Crenshaw


----------



## exodus125 (Dec 3, 2008)

well, I have 4 eneloop d adapters, i can buy another 2 and ill have the 6d's. Does anyone know the answer to this:

if i leave 2 6d mags on, one with 6 aa eneloops and another with 6d alkalines, which one will run out of juice first?

Also, could I use 2 eneloops and 2 D adapters to run a stock 2D mag with the LED bulb?


----------



## jerry i h (Dec 3, 2008)

exodus125 said:


> ...My idea was to try out the ROP in both the 6D and the 2D, but seems to me it would be a better idea to keep the 6D as is or witha drop in from Malkoff...


For me, the easiest and cheapest was to put the Malkoff in the 2D, and use my 6D in the ROP using rechargeable D's. You might as well get 2 more AA->D thingies, stick Eneloops in them, and use that for the 6D ROP. 


exodus125 said:


> ...if i leave 2 6d mags on, one with 6 aa eneloops and another with 6d alkalines, which one will run out of juice first?...


If you are powering an ROP, the alkys won't work. If you are powering the stock krypton bulb, the D alky will last much longer. 


exodus125 said:


> ...Also, could I use 2 eneloops and 2 D adapters to run a stock 2D mag with the LED bulb?


Yes. I did a similar thing last week and it worked well. I used the Malkoff 2D powered by Enerjunk D NiMH rechargeable (which is just a 2500 mAH AA in a D adapter), with a shorter runtime; Eneloops will work that much better. Note, however, that some adapters have a bottom button that won't contact the spring in a M*g.
BTW: if you are going to try 6xEneloops in a 2D, you will need a custom holder from FM or similar. Those plastic 3AA/1D thingies shipped from the Orient bought via Paypal won't work for an ROP mod. Course, those plastic thingies will work in a 2D with AA alkys & the stock krypton bulb from the 6D M*g (except for the bottom button problem).


----------



## mdocod (Dec 4, 2008)

The answer can be found here:
LSD D cells!!!


----------



## mr.squatch (Dec 4, 2008)

I have two 6 cell rops, they are awesome. I've run both c and d mags on alkalines in a pinch, and they still work but like stated above, drop off fast. I now have high capacity nimh's in both and they last for freakin ever on a charge and seem way higher on 7.2v nimh than 9v of alkalines did as far as light output. nimh batts are expensive, but you gotta consider you're building a monster light that'll have everlasting gobstopper runtime. 

g


----------



## exodus125 (Dec 4, 2008)

well, I bit the bullet and went and bought ANOTHER eneloop kit to get the extra 4D adpaters, now I have 8, so I can you se 6 in the 6d and 2 in the 2d. 

I did this after slipping 2 of the 2d adpaters into the 2d mag and seeing how light it was. The spring didnt touch the terminal, but i fixed that fast by bending on of those smashed pennies you get at the zoo or theme parks. I figured its copper and its easy to bend. It worked fine. 

So jsut to re-itterate, can I or cant I run a 6d MAg ROP on 6 eneloop AA's? Im guessing this would give me the same runtime as a 2d ROP. Let me tell you those eneloop adpaters are built quite nicely.


----------



## Crenshaw (Dec 4, 2008)

exodus125 said:


> So jsut to re-itterate, can I or cant I run a 6d MAg ROP on 6 eneloop AA's?



you can, we have already said so.....:shrug:

Crenshaw


----------



## exodus125 (Dec 4, 2008)

cool, now I just need to wait for the other parts to arrive...Thnaks for the help guys.


----------



## ^^Nova^^ (Dec 4, 2008)

ROP running on 6aa batteries should run for about 1 hour with the low bulb and about 30 minutes for high. Also using those adapters may cause the light to be dimmer because of increased resistance between the multiple contact points. If you use the 6D mag with D sized NiMH rechargeable's you can expect about 2 hours on the high bulb and 4 on the low bulb.

Personally, using 6 aa->d adapters in a 6D mag seems a waste to me. Use a 2D with a 6aa-2d adapter for small size or D rechargeable's in the 6D for super runtimes. 

Just my opinion,
Nova:candle:


----------



## exodus125 (Dec 4, 2008)

yea its a bit of a waste. those 6aa to 2d adapters are expensive though...


----------



## ^^Nova^^ (Dec 4, 2008)

There are some decent ones that mdocod makes available here that aren't as expensive as the FM ones. From all reports they are very well made and work well (I haven't seen/used one). 

If you have a pack type of charger, it is much easier to recharge all the batteries at once without having to take them out of the holder.

Nova


----------



## exodus125 (Dec 4, 2008)

i just hooked up the 6d with the stock bulb to 8 AA using the C sized adapters from eneloop and its much brighter than stock. Maybe ill try to make one of those adapters using the instructions he provides too :huh::candle:


----------



## exodus125 (Dec 5, 2008)

for those 18aa adapters they sell, what kind of bulb would you run with that?


----------



## exodus125 (Dec 9, 2008)

I just got my big d bulbs from lighthound. I stuck the low bulb in with 8aa batteries and the bulb fried. I took 2 out and put the hi bulb in and its bright as heck. NOW, does anyone know if I could safely hook up 8aa eneloops to the big D HIGH bulb without it burning up? its bright as is, but if I can run it on 8aa's I rather do it. 9.6v is what 8aa's puts out.


----------



## ^^Nova^^ (Dec 9, 2008)

8 batteries will fry both the Big D bulbs (as you found out with the low bulb). The high is actually a bit less robust than the low bulb. I have flashed a high bulb using 6 sub-c batteries (high capacity/drain RC cells) by trying to use it only 10 minutes off the charger. 

People have successfully run the low bulb on 7 AA's, but I am not sure if they did any resistance fixes though. Don't try the high on 7 batteries though, it will  every time.

Check out Lux's bulb tests to see the difference between the 2 bulbs (low can take 1v more than high).

Cheers,
Nova


----------



## exodus125 (Dec 9, 2008)

cool, stand by for some beam shots


----------



## exodus125 (Dec 9, 2008)

using a 6d magnum star bulb with 8aa's each in an eneloop C adapter. gives you this @ about 10ft away:

tight beam
http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c317/exodus125/mag8AA6dstarbulb.jpg

wide beam
http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c317/exodus125/mag8AA6dstarbulbwidebeam.jpg

with 6aas and d adapters with a big d bulb, you get this: 

tight beam
http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c317/exodus125/bigdwith6aa.jpg

wide beam
http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c317/exodus125/bigdwith6aawidebeam.jpg


----------



## exodus125 (Dec 9, 2008)

I forgot to install the ucl lens,,,brb

Also, for those interested in using the d adapters, all you have to do is add a penny to last coil of the mag spring, its a perfect fit and allows for a good contact:

http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c317/exodus125/capsetup.jpg

for the c adapter set up, you have to remove the spring and remove the paint inside the cap, I then added one of those smashed pennies you get at the fair of park and wrapepd some copper wire in the middle for good contact. the 8aa batteries fit just fine.


----------



## exodus125 (Dec 9, 2008)

star bulb with 6aa eneloops
http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c317/exodus125/6aawithstarbulb.jpg

star bulb with 8aa enelopps
http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c317/exodus125/8aawithstarbulb.jpg

big d bulb with 6aa eneloops
http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c317/exodus125/6aawithbigdbulb.jpg

the 8aa star vs the 6aa big D looks to be similar, but the spill on the big d is so high I think the camera automatically darkened everything a little more. Still you can see the 6aa vs the 8aa is a lot dimmer.


----------



## exodus125 (Dec 10, 2008)

has anyone had any experience with running a 2d led mag with 3aa's? its a lot brighter than with 2aa's but im not sure if it will eventually kill the bulb.


----------



## Cydonia (Dec 10, 2008)

Pennies make good electrical contact spacers. But make sure you use a penny from 1982 or before. 
That way it is 95% copper and lower resistance. Here is why:

Years Material
1793–1837 copper
1837–1857 bronze (95% copper, 5% tin and zinc)
1857–1864 87.5% copper, 12.5% nickel (also known as NS-12)
1864–1942 bronze (95% copper, 5% tin and zinc)
1943 zinc-coated steel
1944–1946 brass (95% copper, 5% zinc)
1946–1962 bronze (95% copper, 5% tin and zinc)
1962–1982 brass (95% copper, 5% zinc)
1982– pres. 97.5% zinc core, 2.5% copper plating


----------



## exodus125 (Dec 10, 2008)

never even thought about that, good info.


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Dec 10, 2008)

The composition of the penny doesn't really matter as a contact spacer, since most of the resistance comes from the contacts, so all you really need is the copper plating (hence why you'll often see "gold plated contacts" advertised, instead of solid gold connectors - unless you're looking at Monster Cables, which are constructed of solid gold, titanium, and unicorn giggles  ).

Solid copper does matter for heatsink construction, though.


----------



## Chrontius (Dec 10, 2008)

jerry i h said:


> BTW: if you are going to try 6xEneloops in a 2D, you will need a custom holder from FM or similar. Those plastic 3AA/1D thingies shipped from the Orient bought via Paypal won't work for an ROP mod. Course, those plastic thingies will work in a 2D with AA alkys & the stock krypton bulb from the 6D M*g (except for the bottom button problem).



Strictly speaking, they do work - but you lose about 100, 150 lumens. I've got mine in a $1 host running a ROP-low that I'm not afraid to hand around. Sure it overheats after about five minutes, but what have I lost? Way I see it, the added resistance adds to runtime 

For a 6D ROP, I recommend those low self discharge NiMH D cells Mdocod found - they look very awesome, and the runtime would be five times longer than a standard AA ROP.

... if you're dead set on alkaline, maybe try a 7D Mag? They were made for a while.


----------



## exodus125 (Dec 11, 2008)

Chrontius said:


> For a 6D ROP, I recommend those low self discharge NiMH D cells Mdocod found - they look very awesome, and the runtime would be five times longer than a standard AA ROP.



link?


----------



## Cydonia (Dec 12, 2008)

exodus125 said:


> link?


Probably the LSD D NiMh's by Accupower sold here at thomasdistributing.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 4, 2009)

6 of those are steep $72! Plus the only charger I see at that site that can charge 6 at once is $90.

You don't have to have a charger that can do all of them at the same time but with a posible 8-10 hour charge time I know I'd sure like to do it all at once! 

But this is an old thread bump, maybe there are other Low self discharge options in D cells.  Probably no charger help though.


----------



## Deputy T. (Jun 4, 2009)

I've actually been shopping around today for the same thing. Those Accupower D-cells seem to be the best bet for LSDs of that size, and the they seem to be quality products from what I've read in my CPF search. 

As for cheap charger options, I was considering using two of these:

http://www.batteryjunction.com/vavaaaaacd9v.html


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 4, 2009)

Man I guess I will have to fork over the green. I need 10 of the cells.


----------

